# Favorites from today's dig



## Unidumper (Jun 5, 2006)

The first is a clear, about 7" tall embossed on one side:
  ZEMO FOR ECZEMA
 F.W.ROSE MEDICINE CO.
           ST. LOUIS.

 The opposite side embossed:
 ZEMO FOR PIMPLES
 AND ALL DISEASES OF THE 
 SKIN AND SCALP.


----------



## Unidumper (Jun 5, 2006)

Another pic of the ZEMO


----------



## Unidumper (Jun 5, 2006)

The next is one of my favorite local druggist bottles embossed J. E. Hursey, Druggist, University Place, NEB.  I have several different sizes that I've had for years but this one came out of the dirt today.  If the picture isn't really clear what you see to the left of the writing is the head of a bull elk embossed to adorn the bottle.  Since the mold seam on both bottles pictured stops less than half way between the shouldher and lip I believe these are considered BIMAL.  Some correct me if that is'nt right.  Thanks  Steve


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Steve, They look blown and ya gota love the elk. Very nice.

 You ever come across any straight sided Cokes? If you do and you don't colect them or have spairs give me a yell.[]


----------



## Unidumper (Jun 5, 2006)

Warren,
 Heerre is the only SS Coke I have it's from Orangeburg S.C..  Not sure how it ended up in University Place ( Lincoln) Nebraska.  I have  tumbled it but only enough to clean it, the case wear scrapes are still evident.  I thought it was interesting the ROOT was double imprinted on the base.  I have som other straight sided soda bottles but this is the only actual Coke.


----------



## Unidumper (Jun 5, 2006)

Another view of the SS Coke


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2006)

Very Nice, Steve. it is weard how soda bottles from all over end up in one place.

 If you ever want to let it go let me know and esspecially let me know if you start digging up Ne ss Cokes.


----------



## madman (Jun 6, 2006)

hey uni love those finds!  the zemo is cool, nice age and color mike


----------



## David E (Jun 6, 2006)

ZEMO CURES PIMPLES AND ALL
 DISEASEES OF THE SKIN AND SCALP
 ZEMO CURES ECZEMA
 E.W. ROSE MEDICINE CO.

 ST. LOUISE

 Zemo products for diseases of the skin
 and scalp were ibtroduced ca. 1903 by
 the e.w. rose med. co. harrisburg il. The company
 moved to St. Louise in 1905 and Cleveland OH. in 1915
 Firm aquired by Plough inc. in 1956 Advertised in 1985 by
 Plough sales Corp. Memphis Tenn
 Clear 6 1/4" x 2 1/2" x 1 7/8"

 There is also a ZEMO Antiseptic Lotion
 E. W. ROSE CO CLEVELAND OH. (Bottle by W over T in triangle)
 Whitall Tatum Co 1935 to 1938 anso a varient by Illinois Glass.
 Clear 6 1/16" x 2 1/2" x 1 7/8"  ABM
 Dave


----------



## Unidumper (Jun 6, 2006)

David,
 Thanks for the history.  The people on this website never fail to amaze me.  Someone out there knows something  about everything.

 Steve


----------

